# Can you name your camp?



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

Asking in case I have to make up about 100 names before sticking with one.

Can be a camp name discussion if so


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 26, 2017)

When I played the game it never asked to name the camp, so I don't think so


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

that would have been a cute idea damn


----------



## Garrett (Oct 26, 2017)

No option to name your camp as far as I can see.

No grass shape to get triggered by either. Ya get what ya get!


----------

